
Pentagon’s Superpowered Autopilot Will Do the Work of 5 Crew Members - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/dangerroom_0422_autopilot/
======
otoburb
How do military components and systems handle electromagnetic pulse (EMP)
weapons? I vaguely understand that the circuits are typically hardened, but
not sure how robust this becomes from an overall systems perspective when most
of your weapon, targeting or navigation systems become increasingly
computerized.

Seems that as more armed forces automate weaponized EMP research will
correspondingly accelerate.

